# VOTE: Best Religious Building



## jerich0 (Aug 12, 2004)

i voted for the Hagia Sofia cuz of its incredible history, i visited it 4 times, it takes my breathaway everytime i see it.. 
cologne dome comes second, i was very impressed when i visited it..
but i think the blue mosque also deserves to be on the list..its simply beautiful..


----------



## Daddy (Nov 25, 2004)

Whichever religion has the largest following has got to win, even the poll choices are limited to those only. So I dont see the meaning of this poll.


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

They're all cool, but I'll vote for St Peters Cathedral


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

very tough choice but Hagia Sophia. and I won't mind if St. Pete and Koln win. They are all good


----------



## zulu69 (Sep 5, 2003)

Santa Pietro, although Hagia Sofia was the first true great Church, St Peters in my mind is incredible- the highwater mark for the renaissance (which i prefer to the byzantine art). It was 'almost' too grand when i visited it. Also with the sistine chapel and large square out front its an amazing sight.
I thought Notre Dame was extremely overrated when i saw it in person. Don't really know why its so famous, i thought St Denis was much nicer.
St Basil would be a third on my list, but if i visited it it could very easily be 1st. It is one of my favs buildings in the world.


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

I still think Chatres and Salisbury Cathedrals should have got into the list...oh well

Out of this bunch Hagia Sophia is the best (St Peters a close second).


----------



## Isaac Newell (May 17, 2004)

What about the Selimye Camii at Edirne, Sinan's finest.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Hagia Sophia it's great place\!
i have been there!


----------



## Boschdijk (Aug 11, 2004)

The Dom of Cologne impressed me very much. It is damn huge, you don't know what you're seeing as it rises up the closer you get to it. The view from the towers is impressive to. Köln gets my vote.


----------

